# CV boot heads-up on Beck-Arnley boot kits



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Just a heads-up for those who may be looking for CV boot kits for Nissan Sentras '83 to '06.

Beck-Arnley's site (which cascades to the companies who rely upon that same spec info for retailing the boots) does not completely or correctly detail the inner and outer boot kit applications. AT boots are listed in cases that actually apply to MT cars. And, the so-listed MT boots actually apply to only a single car style. Not to all MT cars. And, where the specs say "all engines" '83 to '06, that is incorrect and should not be interpreted as written/literally, as the boots for which that is listed may not fit the car.

Had gotten a bunch of the MT CV boot kits (inners and outers) - for my MT cars - and they did not fit. Try doing a CV boot replacement (all that work) and then get to the new install only to find the boot does not fit. 

Resolution has not been forthcoming. So, heads up on that too.

They DO know about the incorrect listing of information.

So, in general, heads up.

With enough research, one can determine which boot kit to get. But, relying upon the web site detail and spec info and buyer's guide info, and cascading retailer details, will not work.

If you have a configuration in mind, I can sort it out. Got it all figured it out now.

Feel free to ask.

Oh, the OEM boots are no longer available for some of these model years.

Hope this helps others from getting burned and hope it helps folks keep their cars on the road.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Even "back in the day," it wasn't always easy getting the correct boot kit. That said, I haven't bothered with a CV boot replacement in at least a decade as the cost of a reman half shaft usually isn't all that expensive and I don't have to deal with getting grease all over the place!


----------

